# VW R32/GTI - bike friendly vehicle?



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

Looking at an 08 R32 or 09 GTI and I would run a Thule roof rack for the bikes but from time to time I'd want to not put the bike up top and put it inside instead (long road trip for example when it's only me and not much else and want to keep mileage as good as possible).

How well does a mtn bike fit w/ the rear seat down? Specificaly a MD sz 29er SS. Can it fit w/o removing the front wheel? I know the best solution would be to go down to the stealer and put the bike in but it's an hour+ away

Thanks


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I have a '96 GTi*



Alta825 said:


> Looking at an 08 R32 or 09 GTI and I would run a Thule roof rack for the bikes but from time to time I'd want to not put the bike up top and put it inside instead (long road trip for example when it's only me and not much else and want to keep mileage as good as possible).
> 
> How well does a mtn bike fit w/ the rear seat down? Specificaly a MD sz 29er SS. Can it fit w/o removing the front wheel? I know the best solution would be to go down to the stealer and put the bike in but it's an hour+ away
> 
> Thanks


... and all my bikes (or each of them... not all at once... I own 5 bikes!) can fit in the back, seats down front wheel off with the bar poking between the seats a bit with no problems. The MKV Golf/Rabbit is even bigger, so I don't think this will be an issue at all.

Just out of curiosity, do they make a trailer hitch for the R32? I know there might be an issue with the center mounted dual exhaust, or with the rear wheel drivetrian. If there is one out there, I might suggest that route instead of the roof racks. It would be a shame to mess up the paint on such a sweet car.


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

no receiver hitch that I'm aware off for the R, otherwise I'd just go that route and avoid the roof/interior.


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

There is a great rack that my friend's GTI has. The factory rack is basically a Thule and it clips into special points on the roof so you don't have to worry about it shifting.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I have that rack*



willevans said:


> There is a great rack that my friend's GTI has. The factory rack is basically a Thule and it clips into special points on the roof so you don't have to worry about it shifting.


... and its nice... but it jacked up my roof paint.


----------



## ryebred (Aug 29, 2008)

willevans said:


> There is a great rack that my friend's GTI has. The factory rack is basically a Thule and it clips into special points on the roof so you don't have to worry about it shifting.


yeah, the factory rack is really nice. My friend has it on a Jetta. The bike rack attachment is made by Swagman (I think) and is known as the Barracuda.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

09 GTI should have no issues with hitch receiver and I'm running Saris Thelma 2x on it with zero issue. (mine is 06 GTI)
I got hitch installed at Racks'n'Road for $180 total if I recall correctly. 

I have no issues fitting in single bike complete inside (no wheels taken off) and mine is Med Nomad which is fairly long


----------



## portnoy (Jan 19, 2004)

*I have a 2005 GTI w/hitch rack*

Any reputable hitch shop can hook you up with a 1 1/4 or 2 inch hitch. I have a 1 1/4 on mine because it looks better with the rack off, and I have no interest in trying to fit more than two bikes on my car. That said, it's perfect for 2 guys and 2 bikes. I advise strongly against a roof rack if you care about the finish on your roof at all.

Is it as good for MTB as my Suburu was? Nope, but it works just fine and is way more fun to drive.

Good luck!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

willevans said:


> There is a great rack that my friend's GTI has. The factory rack is basically a Thule and it clips into special points on the roof so you don't have to worry about it shifting.


Sure it's not made by Mont Blanc?


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

well, with the shiny new R32 sitting in the driveway - a 29er SS does indeed fit w/ the wheels on and seat folded down.

Also just finished installing the thule rack which will certainly see duty carting the bike around after muddy rides etc....


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

Alta825 said:


> well, with the shiny new R32 sitting in the driveway - a 29er SS does indeed fit w/ the wheels on and seat folded down.
> 
> Also just finished installing the thule rack which will certainly see duty carting the bike around after muddy rides etc....


You'll need to post some pics, of course....


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

I've a '03 GTI and am saddened by the cost of said racks. The only one in my price range is the crappy little hook-and-strap models that sit on the back. Any other semi-budget alternatives that might be better ? Roof racks are kind of expensive when your car doesn't have a stock mount, and to get a hitch rack I'd need to replace the rear electrical harness as well. Not exactly optimal.


----------



## 1994Trek930 (Oct 6, 2008)

dashSC said:


> I've a '03 GTI and am saddened by the cost of said racks. The only one in my price range is the crappy little hook-and-strap models that sit on the back. Any other semi-budget alternatives that might be better ? Roof racks are kind of expensive when your car doesn't have a stock mount, and to get a hitch rack I'd need to replace the rear electrical harness as well. Not exactly optimal.


Have you looked on Craigslist? Usually, you can find Thule or Yakima racks that'll work for fairly cheap. You'll usually need fo purchase the clips, though. New, the clips are $35.

-J


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

willevans said:


> There is a great rack that my friend's GTI has. The factory rack is basically a Thule and it clips into special points on the roof so you don't have to worry about it shifting.


If your friend has an older GTI that may be true, but the new rack for the MKV is not made by Thule. The factory rack does attach at specific points on the roof and is super secure. I have one for skis. Thery are hard to find for MKIV's, but they are out there.

To answer the OP's question, a 29er in the back of an 06-08 GTI is a very tight squeeze. I could just barely fit a FS 26" in the back, the 29er I had to remove both wheels before it would fit. So yeah, you have to pull the wheels.

I'd do a hitch, personally.

If you are thinking of one, keep in mind that they have stopped production on the MKV.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Did they?*



TLL said:


> If you are thinking of one, keep in mind that they have stopped production on the MKV.


I know the Mark VI Golf GTi is a 2009 model in Europe, but I thought we weren't going to see it here in the states until 2010 or so. That would be too bad if they stopped production. The Golf V is on my short list... then again, the likelihood of me buying a new car is just about zero. I'll probably buy used until I pay off my house.


----------



## johnws (Feb 22, 2008)

I got 99 problems and my hitch ain't one.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> I know the Mark VI Golf GTi is a 2009 model in Europe, but I thought we weren't going to see it here in the states until 2010 or so. That would be too bad if they stopped production. The Golf V is on my short list... then again, the likelihood of me buying a new car is just about zero. I'll probably buy used until I pay off my house.


That is correct, you will be able to get the Mk VI in Europe next year, but the States won't see it for another year. VW will have Mk VIs in the pipeline till they sell out, of course. But yeah, they have stopped production. But from everything I have read, the Mk VI will be a great car as well--just not as overbuilt as the Mk V.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

TLL said:


> If your friend has an older GTI that may be true, but the new rack for the MKV is not made by Thule. The factory rack does attach at specific points on the roof and is super secure. I have one for skis. Thery are hard to find for MKIV's, but they are out there.
> 
> To answer the OP's question, a 29er in the back of an 06-08 GTI is a very tight squeeze. I could just barely fit a FS 26" in the back, the 29er I had to remove both wheels before it would fit. So yeah, you have to pull the wheels.
> 
> ...


I want this exact setup but i have the votex factory ground effects. anyone put a hitch on it with that? BTW when i first got my car (last december) 2 dealers told me they dont offer a factory roof rack for the 2 dr gti mkv only 4 dr. Dont know if they changed that. 
Oh and if you get a fewe pieces of 3m paint protectant film under the feet for your roofrack for you MKIV guys it will save your paint


----------



## manowar669 (May 11, 2007)

I've got the factory roof rack and two rails from my girlfriend's 07 rabbit. She want's to sell them since she traded the Rabbit for a Jeep. It is the same rack for the GTI/R32. It's a great rack, and the rails are cool since you don't need to remove the front wheel.

Looks like, but with two rails.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

vdubz said:


> I want this exact setup but i have the votex factory ground effects. anyone put a hitch on it with that?


I have the same ground effects on my '07 GLI and have not been able to find a definitive answer. But after looking at the latest pic of the GTI it looks like a htich should fit fine.

What brand is that hitch is anyone knows?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

jrabenaldt said:


> I have the same ground effects on my '07 GLI and have not been able to find a definitive answer. But after looking at the latest pic of the GTI it looks like a htich should fit fine.
> 
> What brand is that hitch is anyone knows?


Well, remember that the GTi and the R32 have different things going on in back. The R32 has AWD, so it has all the drivetrian stuff going on back there, plus multi-link suspension like the Audis. Also, the R32 has center mounted exhaust pipes, right where the receiver goes on a GTi. GTi has the exhaust off to the side.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> Well, remember that the GTi and the R32 have different things going on in back. The R32 has AWD, so it has all the drivetrian stuff going on back there, plus multi-link suspension like the Audis. Also, the R32 has center mounted exhaust pipes, right where the receiver goes on a GTi. GTi has the exhaust off to the side.


he was replying to me about my gti votex kit questions

" have the same ground effects on my '07 GLI and have not been able to find a definitive answer. But after looking at the latest pic of the GTI it looks like a htich should fit fine." *jrabenald*t if you decide to make an attempt to put a hitch on let me know your findings and i'll do the same


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

vdubz said:


> he was replying to me about my gti votex kit questions
> 
> " have the same ground effects on my '07 GLI and have not been able to find a definitive answer. But after looking at the latest pic of the GTI it looks like a htich should fit fine." *jrabenald*t if you decide to make an attempt to put a hitch on let me know your findings and i'll do the same


That's exactly right. The kit I have on my GLI comes down to the bottom edge of the exhaust like the GTI. The GLI also has the exhaust outlets in the same place. I have had discussions with 2 different reps that say it will fit fine after calling 2 different manufacturers so I'm going that route. I'll post again once it's installed.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

jrabenaldt said:


> That's exactly right. The kit I have on my GLI comes down to the bottom edge of the exhaust like the GTI. The GLI also has the exhaust outlets in the same place. I have had discussions with 2 different reps that say it will fit fine after calling 2 different manufacturers so I'm going that route. I'll post again once it's installed.


 Thanks man. i'm lookin forward to getting rid of my 00 jetta. keepin it just bc i dont like stuffin everything in my gti trunk. good luck with ur search and post some pics when ur done


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Any consensus on a hitch for a Mark V GTI? I'd like to put a T2 or similar on there, but I gather I need a Class 2 hitch and these seem hard to come by for this car.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

johnws said:


> I got 99 problems and my hitch ain't one.


 thats what i want but with a T2 or similiar. just have the ground effects in the way


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

Lower it.


----------



## jvossman (Jan 12, 2004)

hi xl 29er gary fisher fits fine in the back with the seat down. Gotta take off the front wheel, that's it.

jv
miami fl
07 4 door gti


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

And I'll end my threadjack on this note... I just installed a DrawTite hitch on my GLI with the vortex ground effects. It works out just fine. No modifications to the visible fascia (only some minor mods underneath if you keep those between the lower fender and the spare tire well on the passenger side) It took me a little about 2 hours since I wanted to modify and keep the coverings under the car. Etrailers.com is the place that hooked me up for under $140.



vdubz said:


> he was replying to me about my gti votex kit questions
> 
> " have the same ground effects on my '07 GLI and have not been able to find a definitive answer. But after looking at the latest pic of the GTI it looks like a htich should fit fine." *jrabenald*t if you decide to make an attempt to put a hitch on let me know your findings and i'll do the same


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

just in case anyone is still wondering I had a drawtite 1 1/4" receiver installed on a 2008 GTI with the factory votex ground effects kit today without a problem. barely visible unless your low to the ground. I can post the part number for anyone who is interested. Came to 160 with install. Ordered a T2 today while i was at it :-D


----------

